# Rochester Rolling



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've finally got my mystery 'Rochester' frameset in a rideable condition.
I've had to use some parts off a couple of my other bikes temporarily to get it usable.
For all you originality junkies out there the wheels are 1908 Rudge, the chainset and pedals 1929 Sunbeam.
I hope that I'll find a more suitable chainset one day, and I have almost all the parts to build a wheelset.
It's currently single speed, fixed gear setup.
I'm unsure as to a repaint/restoration job, I think its kind of cool as it is. What do you think?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

I think it looks great the way it is and I'd ride the wheels off it!  Originality can eat your dust


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2016)

My sentiments exactly,
I intend to do that in 6 weeks by riding it from the UK to Paris, I just hope the wheels last that long!


----------



## XBPete (Jun 17, 2016)

That bike is cool just like it is... feast for the eyes!

How does it ride?


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paint your walls, but don't paint the bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll find out when I try it out tomorrow.







XBPete said:


> That bike is cool just like it is... feast for the eyes!
> 
> How does it ride?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I was hoping no-one would notice the walls 







Evans200 said:


> Paint your walls, but don't paint the bike!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 18, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> I was hoping no-one would notice the walls



lolol, i wasnt gonna say nuthin, but long as were being picky here it looks like the top tube is bent near the head tube or isthat just how it's suppose to look?  You been jumpin that thing already?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not yet, I guess it's led a hard life over the past hundred years or so!
You should have seen the holes I had to braze/silver solder on the rear triangle!
It may be battered, but already much loved.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2016)

UK to Paris -_ that_ should be interesting.
Looks good to me just the way it is - nice job.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 27, 2016)

It rides like a dream!
I did 10 laps, at speed, on a 900 metre closed road circuit yesterday, at the Wallingford festival of cycling (a fantastic event if you guys ever visit the UK).
I was grinning from ear to ear!







XBPete said:


> That bike is cool just like it is... feast for the eyes!
> 
> How does it ride?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 27, 2016)

It rides like a dream!
I did 10 laps, at speed, on a 900 metre closed road circuit yesterday, at the Wallingford festival of cycling (a fantastic event if you guys ever visit the UK).
I was grinning from ear to ear!







XBPete said:


> That bike is cool just like it is... feast for the eyes!
> 
> How does it ride?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2016)

I took the Rochester on a 7 day return trip from Dieppe to Paris and back this week to coincide with the grand finale of le Tour de France last Sunday.
I covered 350 miles over 5 and a half days to the total bemusement of some British riders on more modern machinery; and total love and amazement from the French people and some lovely fellow Brits, Americans, Italians, Swiss, Germans and Dutch.
If you ever get the chance to cycle in France on your wonderful old Velo don't hesitate.
Cycling down the Rue de Rivoli on the TdF course on the morning of the race and being applauded by the crowd was certainly something to remember as I passed under le flamme rouge.
Wearing the maillot a pois obviously helped, "allez monsieur!"
That's 350 miles on a TOC fixie with no brakes , so get on your bikes and ride gentlemen!
Anything is possible on any bicycle.
Remember what they were made for!
Here are a few photos.


----------



## Pedaling Swede (Jul 29, 2016)

You are another Timothy Moore Sir, well done!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison Sir,
But my effort is hardly in the same league!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2016)

Please! More pics! 
Wow, what a journey @dnc1


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 30, 2016)

Congrats well done chip chip an all that.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2016)

More pics, as requested.
Enough of the praise please people,
If my head gets any bigger I won't be able to fit my bike helmet on for my ride to work tomorrow.
Much appreciated though people!


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 6, 2016)

I was about to ask what the rear hub was, but I just found it. To coast or not to coast. That's not the question! Good job. Tons of fun, I'm sure.


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 9, 2016)

i like the seat and the little bell is cool, never seen one bfore


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Certainly







TR6SC said:


> I was about to ask what the rear hub was, but I just found it. To coast or not to coast. That's not the question! Good job. Tons of fun, I'm sure.



Certainly was fun.
I hope to have some lovely woodrims to go with the ND hubs I've got and then I'll be able to answer your question.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2016)

locomotion said:


> i like the seat and the little bell is cool, never seen one bfore



The seat is branded "Chicago".
The bell is called "le Tourbillon" de Rota, very French and very cool I think, always makes people smile.
When you push the trigger it rings continuously until you let go, as long as you are in motion.
Moving the trigger pivots the bell onto the tyre and rotates the floating backplate which holds the strikers and gives a lovely ring.
Rota were a French cycle accessories brand that made many and varied parts.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 11, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> I took the Rochester on a 7 day return trip from Dieppe to Paris and back this week to coincide with the grand finale of le Tour de France last Sunday.
> I covered 350 miles over 5 and a half days to the total bemusement of some British riders on more modern machinery; and total love and amazement from the French people and some lovely fellow Brits, Americans, Italians, Swiss, Germans and Dutch.
> If you ever get the chance to cycle in France on your wonderful old Velo don't hesitate.
> Cycling down the Rue de Rivoli on the TdF course on the morning of the race and being applauded by the crowd was certainly something to remember as I passed under le flamme rouge.
> ...




I like you write up and the pictures that come along with it, very inspiring
please keep us updated on your travels!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not sure that I'll be doing anything as long as that trip again this year. I managed another 50 miles or so around London (on closed roads) 3 days after getting back from Paris, again on the Rochester.
Any rides I do participate in/undertake I will post photos of.
I'm thinking of maybe tackling one of the big classic climbs of 'le Tour' next summer, if not on the Rochester, then something considered equally unsuitable I hope.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

French tires on that TOC??


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> French tires on that TOC??



Schwalbe "Delta Cruiser" 28 by 1 1/2, the wheels are circa 1908 Rudge Whitworth, English wheels.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> French tires on that TOC??



Turns out the tyres are actually manufactured in Indonesia for a German company, perhaps they're more suitable for a TOC cycle? Thank the lord that some of us no longer live in that century with its narrowed view of the world.


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautiful bike and a great adventure. Thanks for posting it all.


----------

